# Altes PC Lenkrad Treiber



## MK. (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo 
Ich suche für ein Lenkrad namens Formel Profesional V3 HY 842 einen Treiber das Lenkrad ist so weit ich weiß ein Medion von Aldi(Hofer) Bj.04/2006  
hab schon viel gesuch aber nichts gefunden
mfg.
Marco


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Januar 2013)

- Hier mal schauen.

- Wenn es sich _tatsächlich _um ein Gerät aus dem Hause *Medion *handelt, einfach mal den Support kontaktieren.


----------



## MK. (28. Januar 2013)

Ok danke wo es ihn zum download gibt weiß wohl keiner Support ist ja immer so eine sache und auf Treiber.de hab ich leider nichts gefunden gibts nicht einen universaltreiber
mfg.
Marco


----------



## MK. (28. Januar 2013)

Ein Bild dafon


----------



## MK. (28. Januar 2013)

Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Januar 2013)

MK. schrieb:


> ...Support ist ja immer so eine sache...


 _Hast _Du zwischenzeitlich den Support kontaktiert? _Nein_- dann aber hinne!


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2013)

Da hab ich vor ein paar Monaten mal eins von geschlachtet. Die Potis von den Pedalen sind(bzw. waren, jetzt nicht mehr) gekoppelt, selten so einen Schwachsinn gesehen.

Davon ab:
Du kannst es auch direkt im Forum mit dem Support versuchen:
Medion
Auch könnte es durchaus sein, dass das Lenkrad als Standardgerät Funktioniert. Hast du es überhaupt mal angeschlossen gehabt?


----------



## MK. (28. Januar 2013)

ich wollte ihn kontaktieren konnte ich aber nicht da ich keine mku oder msu KA nummer habe


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Januar 2013)

MK. schrieb:


> ich wollte ihn kontaktieren konnte ich aber nicht da ich keine mku oder msu KA nummer habe


 Eine Seriennummer o.ä. wird sich am Gerät wohl finden. Schieß' mal ein paar aussagekräftige Fotos und poste diese mit an den Support hier im Forum. Danke, *Olstyle*, für den Tipp!


----------



## MK. (28. Januar 2013)

ok werd ich morgen machen


----------



## MK. (29. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das einzige was ich finden konnte ja ich hab es schon angeschlosssen aber windows 7 findet nichts


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Januar 2013)

Und was meint der Medion-Support dazu? Ein paar mehr Bilder, zum Bleistift vom gesamten Prachtstück an sich, könnten der Problemlösung dienlich sein.


----------



## MK. (30. Januar 2013)

Im  Moment hab ich noch keine Antwort vom Support aber hier noch ein paar mehr bilder vom Lenkrad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg.

Marco


----------

